

7 Interview Clangers (PhD to Industry) - tagben
http://drtipper.blogspot.co.uk/2014/06/phd-to-industry-7-interview-clangers.html

======
kybernetikos
The 'Explain your PhD' question is probably more about are you good at
communicating difficult issues at an appropriate level or not rather than
anything else. The right approach is mainly to be obviously enthusiastic and
quickly work out what common ground you have with your audience in order to
relate it to what they already know.

~~~
cantankerous
This. It's an important exercise to explain your work _without using jargon_
to folks outside your field. Clearly your work is interesting if you spend
your time doing it. Knowing how to relate this interest and enthusiasm to
others is a really good skill to have regardless of whether you're industry
bound or not.

------
cottonseed
What does line-manage mean?

~~~
daurnimator
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Line_management](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Line_management)

~~~
cottonseed
Thanks! Sorry for not using Google.

